
Phone gadget to detect covid19 upcoming - pixiemaster
https://metro.co.uk/2020/05/18/coronavirus-soon-tested-sneezing-onto-phone-12718546/
======
legerdemain
Here's a 2019 overview paper on virus-detecting biosensors:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6627152/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6627152/)

It seems some of them are promising, and I'd be very happy to hear from
someone who works in this area who can offer an assessment.

I have no idea why the sensor would connect to a phone, though. Just a power
source?

